# Boost gauge



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I want to put a boost gauge in my car to know when I have a leak in the system. Are there any gauges to recommend? Any DIY for installing the gauge into the AC vent?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh come on! 
I know that you are a newbie  but SEARCH please!


----------



## droptoptt (Feb 23, 2012)

*well*

id go with the awe just because its all there i have exp taste so idk your financial situation but im ordering mine tonite


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Thats what i got

http://prosportgauges.com/amber_white_performance_gauges.aspx

during day I have it set up to have white leds and then when i turn on the lights they turn redish :thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I, too, have a Prosport gauge...

Seems to work just fine...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Oh come on!
> I know that you are a newbie  but SEARCH please!


I Agree and that's what the pretty active stupid question thread is for 

With that said, it's hard to beat the precision and quality of the mechanical Stewart Warner gauges.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I Agree and that's what the pretty active stupid question thread is for
> 
> With that said, it's hard to beat the precision and quality of the mechanical Stewart Warner gauges.


I didn't want to turn the Stupid Questions Thread into an opinion poll on gauges, so I created this.


BIG thanks to darryn and Mantvis :beer:

Me gusta


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I personally have a REVO techinika boost gauge and it works just fine, very inexpensive, and seems to match the interior flawlessly. :beer:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I didn't want to turn the Stupid Questions Thread into an opinion poll on gauges, so I created this.
> 
> 
> BIG thanks to darryn and Mantvis :beer:
> ...


here took some pics 
During day its white









Once i turn on my lights it turns redishh


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have podi and I believe Doug said he may be switching to them. I highly recommend


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I also have a Revo Technika gauge and its in the middle left vent. I also think it matches near perfect. (I say near because the needle is slightly orange vs red. But it cost me $32 shipped, so can't complain.) 

I'll post pics when I get home. :thumbup:

*Edit:* Crappy phone pics


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i got the same revo gauge and i put it in my drivers side vent by the door.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

1fast2liter said:


> i got the same revo gauge and i put it in my drivers side vent by the door.


i kept that one, so i could blow air at the window when it gets foggy...


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Thought about that.. but seeing is over rated anyhow 

Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Idk.. Prosport looks really cool. All of the lights in my car are red so when I turn on my car lights, it's nice that the boost gauge goes red, too. I DO like the Valentine by Podi, especially the blocker aspect of it (even though that's _illegal_)


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i have the awe one , its pricey . but i like the fit and finnish and it looks oem


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> i have the awe one , its pricey . but i like the fit and finnish and it looks oem


 Link or picture?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/audi-1/tt/mk1/1-8t/awe-ttventgauge.html


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the input


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*60-66 mm boost guage fitment*

AWE is nicey but pricey, had one in my 01 jetta 1.8T, i am wanting to fill the vent completely, autometer has some nice stuff, they list their bigger guage at 66mm about 2 3/8, i was searching for 60mm about 2 3/8, i measured last night and its close depending on if it fits behind the bezel, been looking for info, guess i will have to remove vent unless someone has fitted one of these, 60mm was said to fit but i like the match of one of their 66 mm ones we shall see, bently says you need to push vent out from rear not to destroy it!! only $60 for an quality autometer mechanical boost-vac guage!!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

rodhotter said:


> AWE is nicey but pricey, had one in my 01 jetta 1.8T, i am wanting to fill the vent completely, autometer has some nice stuff, they list their bigger guage at 66mm about 2 3/8, i was searching for 60mm about 2 3/8, i measured last night and its close depending on if it fits behind the bezel, been looking for info, guess i will have to remove vent unless someone has fitted one of these, 60mm was said to fit but i like the match of one of their 66 mm ones we shall see, bently says you need to push vent out from rear not to destroy it!! only $60 for an quality autometer mechanical boost-vac guage!!


I got the vent out using a hook. I have photos and I will make a *How to: Vent Gauge* when I'm done (I'm very busy right now).


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i like the awe one for two reasons , one the vent still puts out heat , and its fits perfectly !! and it matches the interior. its a slim gauge and the sender unit was easy to mount


----------

